# Reikan FoCal 2 Test Release.



## siegsAR (Mar 19, 2015)

Got an e-mail couple of hours ago.

Here's the rundown, I've highlighted some interesting(for me) bits. ;D ;D



> *Compare your results-*
> With FoCal 2, you can now compare the results of your tests with the results from thousands of other FoCal users to see how your equipment is really performing.
> 
> *Review your previous tests-*
> ...




From their site.
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2015/03/reikan-focal-2-test-release-1-is-here/


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Reikan FoCal 2 released.*

Excellent. Looking forward to upgrading this.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 19, 2015)

^Me too.

There's a DL link on my LMS now. The 6D should arrive tomorrow, I'll calibrate my 2 lenses this weekend.

This is basically a release candidate, but they said something about present functions being stable already, and also mentioned that some features will be introduced.
Maybe already coded in but not yet enabled?? Wonder what those are.

I like the old GUI, based from the screenshots the new one is more organized and a bit more colorful. ;D


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like a free update I can get.
Nice.
-r


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope it's more reliable and less crashy than the last version. FoCal has been worth its purchase price, but sometimes I get so frustrated with it. 


EDIT:
PFFFT...no Mac version released. I guess I won't be installing it after all.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi siegsAR!

Thank you for sharing.

Please keep us informed, how the new version performes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2015)

I see the email this morning. I've already been able to compare results by going too the Focal web site, so I'm thinking this might be built-in?


----------



## Besisika (Mar 19, 2015)

Bought one, never used it. Think, it's time to change that bad habit. 
Please update when official version is available for upgrade.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2015)

It's about time I do some recalibration...at least once I get my gear back from Canon. I've sent off most of my gear for repair/service this week. Between that and selling 3 lenses this week, my 'cupboard' is looking pretty bare.

I sure was (quite unrealistically) hoping for automated calibration of my 5DIII and 1D X, but that's up to Canon, not Reikan 

I'll have to give the 11-24 f/4 a shot as well - should be a fun challenge as I remember the Sigma 12-24 was not the easiest to run through FoCal.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 19, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> PFFFT...no Mac version released. I guess I won't be installing it after all.



Other articles are saying that once this goes in to final production that a MAC version will be released.


----------



## Ninjajack (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't want to derail the topic, but this post reminded me to look into this software again.

I see it's about $100 US and I'm an amateur/wannabe-semi-pro photog, specifically I'm into wildlife and want to get the most out of my long lenses and new 7DII, do you awesome CanonRumors people highly recommend this?

I am a tech guy but I've never done AFMA on my gear before, I feel like I'd rather have an all in one solution like this instead of having to roll my own.

Just curious if people really like this.

Thanks!
Jack


----------



## racebit (Mar 19, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> PFFFT...no Mac version released. I guess I won't be installing it after all.



Mac, what is that? Is that the hamburger thing? How do you want to run a PC application in a burger?...


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2015)

Ninjajack said:


> I don't want to derail the topic, but this post reminded me to look into this software again.
> 
> I see it's about $100 US and I'm an amateur/wannabe-semi-pro photog, specifically I'm into wildlife and want to get the most out of my long lenses and new 7DII, do you awesome CanonRumors people highly recommend this?
> 
> ...


You certainly don't need this, as a tripod, ruler and some experimentation work quite well to get close, but FoCal makes it a lot easier, faster, and will give you the best results. On fast lenses (f/1.2-2) it makes a world of difference to get a precise AFMA, but with f/4 and slower lenses, the effect isn't usually as dramatic. Also, if you have a lot of lenses and/or bodies, it certainly makes the process a whole lot faster than trial and error.


----------



## racebit (Mar 19, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I sure was (quite unrealistically) hoping for automated calibration of my 5DIII and 1D X, but that's up to Canon, not Reikan



That would not be easy as those cameras do not have DPAF. But it was the biggest disappointment with 7D2, the useless DPAF. Not used for manual lenses and not used to calibrate the camera for each lens.
I have not yet bought the 7D2 because of that.
I already have Focal, so I welcome this update.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2015)

racebit said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I sure was (quite unrealistically) hoping for automated calibration of my 5DIII and 1D X, but that's up to Canon, not Reikan
> ...


It has to do with Canon removing it from the SDK for their "Pro/Prosumer" bodies. Why, no one knows? Some genius at Canon thought, let's remove a feature from the cameras that people will actually use this for -- and while we're at it, let's not offer a competing product or any reason why we did it.



> *When will the 5Dmk3/1DX be fully automatic?*
> 
> We’ve been asked this question a lot since the release of the 5Dmk3.
> 
> ...



BTW, Canon added it back for the 6D (and maybe 7DII, but I'm not sure)...


----------



## RGF (Mar 19, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > PFFFT...no Mac version released. I guess I won't be installing it after all.
> ...



looking forward to the mac version. How long does it take to go from release 1 to final version?


----------



## msatter (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice to see progress however I am not upgrading to PRO and will wait for the definitive version. I will get a 15% discount now to pro and having a 5D MKIII is a pain to calibrate with Focal despite all workarounds.


----------



## lucarubino (Mar 19, 2015)

No Mac version??? bye bye.


----------



## Ninjajack (Mar 19, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Ninjajack said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to derail the topic, but this post reminded me to look into this software again.
> ...



Thanks MackGuyver! Yeah I think I'll give it a shot next month, the ease of use is probably what's selling it for me the most.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Looks like a free update I can get.
> Nice.
> -r



Nothing is free. It will cost you thousands of shutter actuations!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2015)

Ninjajack said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Ninjajack said:
> ...



It's not as easy as you think. As in previous releases, the lighting, stability, alignment, distance, crashing will leave you frustrated as it did I. I now use just a spyder lens align.

It does have some other useful tools but for AFMA it's no more reliable than doing it with a sheet of newspaper taped to a wall.


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2015)

racebit said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > PFFFT...no Mac version released. I guess I won't be installing it after all.
> ...




Ooh! A Mac joke. I love getting in my time machine and traveling back to 1996.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 19, 2015)

RGF said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



I"m wondering if this would work with Windows7 running a VM on a Mac?

Hmmmm.

Just read it *STILL* won't work automagically with the 5D3.....*sigh*

I think I'm gonna try to figure how to install Magic Lantern on the old 5D3, and use the Dot Tune functionality on that to tune my lenses in and see how that does.....

cayenne


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2015)

slclick said:


> racebit said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



It wont run on a 1996 Mac either?


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 19, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Ninjajack said:
> 
> 
> > I am a tech guy but I've never done AFMA on my gear before, I feel like I'd rather have an all in one solution like this instead of having to roll my own.
> ...



As said above its really for people who have too little time and too many camera bodies and lenses. Otherwise DIY AFMA is the way to go. I used to do this and my manual results where as good as with Reikan Pro. 

However, it does takes time to do it right. Just as it also takes some time to use the Reikan software correctly (its not a free lunch...). Also, I very highly recommend using two or three (as I ended up doing) different methods to average out the results and reduce your chances of error. My - very controlled - testing of various methods showed that you cannot rely on any given manual method to be accurate enough in itself. As Reikan Pro results clearly shows camera AF is simply not that consistent when we test on our bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2015)

I was a bit put out about them selling as subscription to see our test data that we uploaded to them for free.

I don't need to compare data to see if my camera is performing well, and I'll turn off the data upload.


----------



## LarryC (Mar 19, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > racebit said:
> ...



What did?


----------



## dstppy (Mar 20, 2015)

cayenne said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Are you running as a VM or dual boot? Theoretically, a VM should work, if you're running it as windows on a regular computer, it will be fine.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 21, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> racebit said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


I didn't look into the SDK, but I got the impression that the bodies that can do Wide/Tele AFMA don't have the API to set those, while there is an API for a single AFMA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2015)

slclick said:


> racebit said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


----------



## slclick (Mar 21, 2015)

LarryC said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Context people, try to keep up.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 22, 2015)

slclick said:


> LarryC said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



They make good aquariums I remember


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > LarryC said:
> ...


That was a screen saver.... the fish were not real.....


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2015)

Ninjajack said:


> I don't want to derail the topic, but this post reminded me to look into this software again.
> 
> I see it's about $100 US and I'm an amateur/wannabe-semi-pro photog, specifically I'm into wildlife and want to get the most out of my long lenses and new 7DII, do you awesome CanonRumors people highly recommend this?
> 
> ...


It is basic calibration of gear.... If your gear is close to spec, you don't need it. If it is away from the center of spec, it becomes very necessary... the problem is, you don't know until after you calibrate.

The secret to doing any calibration is to be methodical. Don't do a sloppy job, be deliberate and precise. Make sure that your camera is the same height as your target and make sure that you are parallel to it. Make sure that your target is WELL!!! lit. If you are indoors, a couple of 500 watt incandescent bulbs in your studio lamps should be good enough..... and don't use fluorescent lighting, it flickers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> . If you are indoors, a couple of 500 watt incandescent bulbs in your studio lamps should be good enough..... and don't use fluorescent lighting, it flickers.



Yes, lots of lighting. Flickering Fluorescents went out 15 + years ago when electronic ballasts came in. I've been using them at least that long. 

In the event that you have 1000 watt equivalent Fluorescents that do not use electronic ballasts, then keep a shutter speed below 1/120 sec. My old setup used twelve 98 CRI T8 tubes which put out plenty of light and my camera loved them.

Now, I've begun the switch to LED's. 5000K bright leds are available for a reasonable price.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > . If you are indoors, a couple of 500 watt incandescent bulbs in your studio lamps should be good enough..... and don't use fluorescent lighting, it flickers.
> ...


The first time I tried Focal was at the lab at work. It is a large brightly lit room, but in reality it was not bright enough and the lighting was old-style fluorescent tubes (flicker). The results were all over the place, the shutter speeds were too low, and the results were inconstant.

The second time was with a couple of studio lamps from home and the results were much better.

and don't forget a solid tripod and a solid floor.... vibrations from moving around will kill the accuracy of the tests.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I guess there are still older places that have not updated. There have been tax breaks for updating, not to mention the energy savings, but some persist with the old style tubes. However, a studio with lighting intended for photograsphy should not have old style fluorescents.

+10 for the solid surface. 

Focal sometimes uses very long exposures and movement of the floor or tripod is a issue. For my longer lenses, I pick a bright morning before the sun casts shadows and put the test pattern outdoors on a concrete pad with my camera in my garage so I can see the laptop screen to operate it. That can result in ev 13 and gives excellent results. There is usually no wind in the morning, so it doesn't affect the target then either. I have a separate tripod with a geared head to mount the test pattern, it can be easier to raise and lower it than moving the camera up or down, since I always keep my camera lowered to the lowest position on the center support.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 24, 2015)

dstppy said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



I"m running Win7 Home edition on VMWare as a VM on my macbook pro.


----------

